# Bark chips B&Q?



## fixed_eyes (Mar 7, 2008)

A bulk bag of bark chips cost anywhere between £20 - £37 from my experience. I wondered, is it alright to use a bag of chips from garden centres or B&Q etc, etc. Can I sterilise it in any way by putting it in the oven.

Or is this a generally big. NO YOU PLONKER!?

Cheers


----------



## Skeet (Nov 25, 2010)

fixed_eyes said:


> A bulk bag of bark chips cost anywhere between £20 - £37 from my experience. I wondered, is it alright to use a bag of chips from garden centres or B&Q etc, etc. Can I sterilise it in any way by putting it in the oven.
> 
> Or is this a generally big. NO YOU PLONKER!?
> 
> Cheers



Define "Bulk" and chips of what? Orchid bark?

And perhaps use stuff from BnQ, but make sure you know what you are buying and that it is safe for snakes.

Treat with boiling water and ideally bake or freeze it before use to kill any nasties.


----------



## fixed_eyes (Mar 7, 2008)

*.*

Great advice, thank you Skeet : victory:

It's orchid bark I buy in 70L bulk. I wasn't sure if it was 'do-able' as obviously the reps safety is a first.

I saw it in B&Q for like £4.99 and thought, wow!

If rep shops bark is treated specially for this reason then that is definitely what I will continue with.


----------



## Skeet (Nov 25, 2010)

fixed_eyes said:


> Great advice, thank you Skeet : victory:
> 
> It's orchid bark I buy in 70L bulk. I wasn't sure if it was 'do-able' as obviously the reps safety is a first.
> 
> ...


TSM Reptiles do bulk bags of 70L for £29.99 but shipping would be a tenner...unless you buy food too, which might make it worth it.

How many vivs do you need to fill...coz 70L is a feck-ton of bark mate!

I bought a 10L bag of Orchid bark and use it in combination with Aspen.

I baked it all for about an hour at 150c, stirring it up...three trays at a time about an inch deep.

I also sieved it all too. The dust that came out was so fine, it was like printer toner and actually stained the bowl I sieved into. I thought it bets to get that fine dust out as it can't be good for anything, let alone a snake.

Before I used it, I soaked it in boiling water, then let it dry for a bit and popped that in the Viv, just to make sure I got everything killed off and to then add some moisture.

I don't know how "treated" the rep stuff is.

I am going to look at coconut husk as well, as this is great for humidity.


----------



## Jack0 (Sep 28, 2009)

make sure it's not softwood or pine, only hardwood is safe around animals.


----------

